

Idea for Twitter monetization: priority access to RegEx spaces for usernames - tks

Twitter could enable users to pay for priority access to certain bounded regular expressions of twitter handles for a variable annual fee (based on their expected popularity) . For example paying for TED* would give you first access to claim all the unclaimed handles in that regex space, e.g. TED, TEDMed, TEDBirdLaw, etc.,. Naturally there would have to be some throttling on how many you can actually claim, and the allowed RegExs would have to be restricted to not be overly broad. Thoughts?
======
ig1
Unless something has the potential for generating $100m+ in revenue it's not
worth twitter looking at it. And I doubt you could find 1000 people willing to
pay $100,000 for that service.

------
damoncali
The real money for Twitter is in disintermediating the ad and PR agencies.
They need to fleece the CPG companies directly. They spend _insane_ money on
almost nothing.

